# Bulkhead costs?



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a 60 ft wooden bulkhead in sea isle that is going to need to be replaced, what type of costs am I looking at to replace with wood/concrete/vinyl? Thanks

RB


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

$80 to $85 a foot for wood


----------



## rbritt (Jan 20, 2005)

*Any idea on cost to concrete it or vinyl?*

Concrete or vinyl? Thanks

Ron


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

71 Fish said:


> $80 to $85 a foot for wood


Installed? Do they work on the coast? I need a name to pass along. Thanks

A couple of neighbors of mine were separately quoted $125-130 a sq foot for wood to replace an existing bulkhead (Tear out old bulkhead and install new). This was in the last 30 days.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I would guess maybe 100 bucks for wood and probably 120 for concrete and lil more for vinyl

Charlie


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

Call Matlock Marine in Galveston. He does most folks places. Mine was 10k 3 years ago-about 60 feet.


----------



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

TXXpress said:


> Installed? Do they work on the coast? I need a name to pass along. Thanks
> 
> A couple of neighbors of mine were separately quoted $125-130 a sq foot for wood to replace an existing bulkhead (Tear out old bulkhead and install new). This was in the last 30 days.


My guy works in the Palacios/Port Lavaca area, he builds an excellent wall. He built one for me about 5 years ago (it was about $70ft then) and in a couple of weeks will replace another for me at $85 ft. His name is Hugh and he has been building them for many years, if you want his contact info PM me. He does most of the bulkhead work for the subdivision (Cape Carancahua). I considered a PVC wall but have too much of a slope and dont think it would hold up.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Vinyl and concrete are about the same $100/$125 per foot.


----------

